# Cutting anubias rhizome



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi !

Has anyone tried propagating anubias nana by cutting rhizome ? I've read mixed opinions about that, some *think* it's ok, others *think* it will kill the plant. Do you have a personal experience with it ? One complication I am going to have is that the plat is attached to a driftwood, so I will have to tear it off which will probably cause even more damage. Has anyone tried this kind of "surgery" ?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If you easily tug on the Anubias when removing it from the wood, most of the roots will come off intact; no biggie if they don't. I've cut the rhizome in half before, parts off to shorten it and also trim the roots before re-attaching. Anubias takes a lot of hacking and keeps on growing!


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

If you wish to propagate Anubias spp. you can also score the skin of the rhizome with a sharp knife. This will encourage the plant to grow new tissue in the area of the score as it heals, and in many cases will cause a new section of rhizome to branch off of the existing one. This can later be split off as new plant.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It's easy to propagate Anubias by cutting the rhizome. Just make sure you use a sharp knife so you cut the rhizome, you don't want to bruise or crush it which can lead to it rotting.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Keep in mind that the growing tip of the Anubias (The end with all the green "nodes") is more likely to keep growing than the other end. I've cut numerous Anubias rhizomes with sharp blades and all did very well. One thing to also keep in mind is to trim and plant the roots into the substrate. New leaves don't form very quickly if the roots aren't in the substrate. (Don't bury the rhizome, though). Anubias species are unbelievably resilient. Growing them emersed in a violet-pot for a few months will give you a nice bushy plant to re-submerge.


----------

